# Were you popular in high school?



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

I went to a middle class high school.  My family couldn't afford to buy me all the fancy clothes like the other girls had.  They hung around in cliques.  I did have a few nice friends who had similar backgrounds to me.  The really popular girls were of a higher income class than I and they shunned those unlike them.  Well, what do I care, I still had some nice friends. I hardly went to school and really disliked it for many reasons.  It wasn't all because of the girls.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 6, 2016)

We had a two class school. IBM was the major employer in town. IBM kids and the merchant class were one level, then there were the farm kids and the blue collar children.
There was not much interplay between the two groups,and the town and school administration seemed to feel that all was proper.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 6, 2016)

:lol1:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 6, 2016)

Being popular was never a goal with me, I became more in demand when I thumped the star Q-Back my senior year for insulting my younger sister on registeration night.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2016)

I avoided it at all cost, same during college, though, some kept trying to recruit me to their cliques, just not my thing.  I enjoy my oddities.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 6, 2016)

Can you just clarify what age are 'High school' students.  I went to secondary school from age 12-17 when I went to university.
School had a very strict uniform policy (this backfired during my time there and was relaxed) and at least, everyone looked the same and any social differences were not aparent.

Popular?  We all had our friends at school and outside.  It was outside school that social differences and class became aparent and there was more of a 'birds of a feather'  culture.

(In later years, the school was merged with another local school and our principal dictated that we were not allowed to fraternise with the pupils from it.  Didn't work for me - I've been married to one of them for 42 years!)


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 6, 2016)

I was definitely not one of the "popular" kids, but neither was I unpopular.  I think I just tried to get along within my peer group.  Was never much interested in popularity.  Didn't have many close friends.  I would probably have been described as "nice guy, kind of a nerd, but don't know much about him."


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 6, 2016)

Shy, socially awkward and bookish...one of those kids who cheered when Carrie zaps her classmates


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

I was adventurous, and that appealed to some. Lolol.


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 6, 2016)

No, I was not.  I couldn't get a date.  
I was in love with the best looking girl in school (5 grades of high school had about 550 students - 76 in my graduating class).  She was the homecoming queen, cheerleader, most admired, and all of that.  All guys wanted to date her.  I had no chance.  She loved the rough, tough, tall, he-man types, such as John Wayne.  She said one day in class that she was going to wait for someone like Rock Hudson to come along and sweep her off her feet.  So I had to look somewhere else. Alas, they were all taken. I later found someone who would have me  -   she's 8 years younger than me.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 6, 2016)

I was one of the kids that spent alot of time in study hall, and the boy's vice Principal's office.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 6, 2016)

I was so popular that the custom of daily parades in my honor began, a custom that is continued to this day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Can you just clarify what age are 'High school' students.  I went to secondary school from age 12-17 when I went to university.
> School had a very strict uniform policy (this backfired during my time there and was relaxed) and at least, everyone looked the same and any social differences were not aparent.
> 
> Popular?  We all had our friends at school and outside.  It was outside school that social differences and class became aparent and there was more of a 'birds of a feather'  culture.
> ...


I think from about age 14 or 15 to 17 or 18.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 6, 2016)

exwisehe said:


> No, I was not.  I couldn't get a date.
> I was in love with the best looking girl in school (5 grades of high school had about 550 students - 76 in my graduating class).  She was the homecoming queen, cheerleader, most admired, and all of that.  All guys wanted to date her.  I had no chance.  She loved the rough, tough, tall, he-man types, such as John Wayne.  She said one day in class that she was going to wait for someone like Rock Hudson to come along and sweep her off her feet.  So I had to look somewhere else. Alas, they were all taken. I later found someone who would have me  -   she's 8 years younger than me.



I congratulate you on your lucky escape! Sometimes the prize in the Cracker Jack box is a diamond ring. My wife was 6 years younger. She was quite literally my one and only forever girl. My very life. I miss her terribly.

( Rock Hudson turned out to be gay )


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 7, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I think from about age 14 or 15 to 17 or 18.



Ah, probably what we would call a 6th form college in England , although in Scotland it's generally one senior school (Academy) from 11-12 through to 17-18.


----------



## IKE (Jun 7, 2016)

I was always kinda the male 'Belle of the Ball".

No wait a minute that doesn't sound right does it ?.......kinda insinuates that I may have been a crossdresser don't it ?

Hmmm, although there was that one time that I......oh never mind. 

Please disregard my post.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2016)

Ike, I am certain you were perfectly adorable in your little outfit. Bwahahahahaha.


----------



## IKE (Jun 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ike, I am certain you were perfectly adorable in your little outfit. Bwahahahahaha.



Girl, adorable doesn't even begin to describe me when I was all dolled up.

Picture Lurch from the Addams Family in a tube top, hot pants, stilettos, and black fishnets.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2016)

Ike, you are my favourite nightmare-fantasy come true! Please tell me you rocked false eyelashes as well?


----------



## IKE (Jun 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ike, you are my favourite nightmare-fantasy come true! Please tell me you rocked false eyelashes as well?



That goes without saying girl........the longer and bushier the better.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2016)

Such fun, giant. Lolol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't think I was either popular nor was I unpopular... I was one of those kids that was just "there"...


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 7, 2016)

IKE said:


> Girl, adorable doesn't even begin to describe me when I was all dolled up.
> 
> Picture Lurch from the Addams Family in a tube top, hot pants, stilettos, and black fishnets.




...got an unbelievably "bad visual" on that!


Perhaps with a little touch of 'class', this instead:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## AprilT (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey, he's kind of haute.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 7, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Can you just clarify what age are 'High school' students.  I went to secondary school from age 12-17 when I went to university.
> School had a very strict uniform policy (this backfired during my time there and was relaxed) and at least, everyone looked the same and any social differences were not aparent.
> 
> Popular?  We all had our friends at school and outside.  It was outside school that social differences and class became aparent and there was more of a 'birds of a feather'  culture.
> ...



High school = secondary school.  Ages 13-17 or 14-17, depending on the school system.  Nowadays some are ages 15-17 (in school systems that have junior high, which is maybe ages 11-13?).  My high school had 5 grades, 8th-12th (ages 13-17).  After you finish 12th grade (you are about 17 or 18 depending on when your birthday is), you graduate from high school (get your diploma), and can enter a college or university (or whatever further education you want to pursue).


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2016)

In spite of the fact that I was in  an all Girls Catholic High school run by Nuns all the girls I went to school with were very nice to each other. No fighting or judging each other.Everyone got along. I think we were just so afraid of the Nuns that we all stuck together.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> In spite of the fact that I was in  an all Girls Catholic High school run by Nuns all the girls I went to school with were very nice to each other. No fighting or judging each other.Everyone got along. I think we were just so afraid of the Nuns that we all stuck together.




My Jr and SR years of us were at an all girl's school, best school years of my life.  No more having some random girl wanting to fight me over her stupid boyfriend for something I had no clue about.  It was a much less competative environment in that sense so much more relaxed.  Didn't hinder our fashion sense though.  

The year after I graduated, the school went coed due to changing laws, at least in NY.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 10, 2016)

AprilT said:


> My Jr and SR years of us were at an all girl's school, best school years of my life.  No more having some random girl wanting to fight me over her stupid boyfriend for something I had no clue about.  It was a much less competative environment in that sense so much more relaxed.  Didn't hinder our fashion sense though.
> 
> The year after I graduated, the school went coed due to changing laws, at least in NY.




The same thing happened to my school. It went coed and years later my 2 grandson's went there. It is vastly different from when I went. I think my days were better. It's funny but today is my Grandson's graduation.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> The same thing happened to my school. It went coed and years later my 2 grandson's went there. It is vastly different from when I went. I think my days were better. It's funny but today is my Grandson's graduation.



Congrats to you grandson.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 10, 2016)

I was the school weirdo, because I was 6ft. tall on my 13th birthday! But with a school with only about 50 pupils, it didn't last long. I got along with virtually everybody.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2016)

I had friends but didn't belong to any cliques or 'in-crowds'.  There were the cheerleaders, clubbies and jocks but I stayed clear of them. People seemed to like me.


----------



## jujube (Jun 10, 2016)

My school was ruled by the jocks/cheerleaders/prom queens and terrorized by the hoods/greasers.   I came in at about the equator.  I had my place; I was on the newspaper staff and was the editor of the yearbook my senior year, thus wielding a certain amount of power.....I could make sure your name was in the paper and your picture was in the yearbook several times or I could make sure that a very unflattering picture appeared of you (not that *I* would ever do something like that...heehee...no, not ever...huh-uh..)

That said, I will admit that I would have sold my grandmother to be invited to be a member of "The Kittenettes", an unofficial club of in-girls who wore matching angora sweaters and fancy shirts on Fridays and sailed around the halls like a Fourth of July parade.  There's no chance that I would have ever been a blip on their radar, but a girl can hope. 

When I got to college at our big state university, I found my "group" and found out that being editor of the yearbook was considered more impressive than being a Kittenette.  I liked college a heck of a lot more than high school.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 13, 2016)

I was a shy kid, lower working class.  I made my own clothes and didn't have the money to fit in.  I lived in the country and had to ride the bus to school.  The activities were held when I had to be in  class.  I didn't have very many friends.  It was then I learned to watch people, see what they did and why they did it.  During that time it was hard on me.  All these years later I'm glad for the things I learned because of it.

I started college at 24.  It was a whole different scene for me by then.  I had gotten over a lot of my shyness and excelled in a number of ways.  It was good.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 14, 2016)

I guess I was in the middle, just coasting along and doing enough to get by. I did enjoy being on the school newspaper class, and also the radio broadcasting class. We had a live show fed to the local am radio station in town every morning around 10:30am from our class room on school days. Then we also did a recorded show that came on Thursday nights. That was a lot of fun and I made some really good friends back then. 

After that I went to Jr. College for a semester and then went to work.


----------



## happytime (Jul 26, 2016)

High school was fun ,school in general all my school years were pretty great. K thru 12 was all in one big building.So you grew up knowing everyone. We were all on the same level
money wise . None of our parents had much but we were happy. Very small town ,small classes everyone had their own click but we all hung out together. My senior class was all of 30
would have been 31 but one guy didn't make it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2016)

happytime said:


> High school was fun ,school in general all my school years were pretty great. K thru 12 was all in one big building.So you grew up knowing everyone. We were all on the same level
> money wise . None of our parents had much but we were happy. Very small town ,small classes everyone had their own click but we all hung out together. My senior class was all of 30
> would have been 31 but one guy didn't make it.



I was very shy so I wasn't in the popular clique, although I knew some of them and was surprised to find they were very nice.  My class had about 600.  

Happy, have you always lived in Jax?  I lived there from 1960-64 and lived in the Cedar Hills area.


----------



## oldman (Jul 27, 2016)

I was 6'4" when I graduated, so yeah, I was. I never had a problem with getting a date. It didn't take me long to discover that dating girls that I went to school with was a bad idea, so I dated mostly girls from other high schools. I had my yearly physical two months ago and found out that I have now shrunk one full inch. Amazing how that happens with bones shrinking and such.


----------



## Ginnyblossom (Jul 27, 2016)

Being popular in high school was not a priority of mine.   I got along with my classmates and had a few really good friends, male and female.   I had to hurry home to open up the house and make sure the younger children did their chores.   There were a lot of them too!


----------



## Ginnyblossom (Jul 27, 2016)

But now you are 6'3".   Could be worse, you could be 5'3"!


----------



## happytime (Jul 27, 2016)

I grew up in up state New York around the Cooperstwon area. Baseball Hall of Fame Otsego Lake ect. I moved to Florida when I graduated from high school. I wanted sun ,sand an water.
I first moved to Daytona Beach then to Gainesville on to Naples Fl an lived there for 8 years. After my divorce I move to Jax Fl an have been here ever since. I love it here, we have the seasons
yet not as brutal as NY. The beach is close by,about 20 minutes. An I live in a great area. My neighbors are all friends an we help each other when needed. It's nice will prob be burries under my swimming 
pool when I pass. I find you very fascinating ,you have been all over the place. How do you do it? Is it your jobs that take you there or just good planning. I'm sure Jax has chg alot since the 60's.
Heck, it's chg alot since I moved here in 78, gotten much bigger an busier ,which I don't like but I'm here so I'll stay. Thought of relocating but my kids are here so prob won't. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Flowerchild64 (Jul 28, 2016)

No, I wasn't.  I was always the outsider, the good girl, the nerd.  But I was mostly ok with that.  I did my thing and went my own way.


----------

